# Bay / Piankitank 10/4



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Went out w/ brother in law at about noon and fished for about an hour in a favorite little hole of his in the bay. Caught a few spot and a mullet. Moved into the Piankitank River a little and started catching some more spot, a sheepshead and then some trout. We caught 6 keepers and about the same amount that were too small. Headed in about 3pm. Caught the trout on cut spot, but they liked the bloodworms just a well. Beautiful day out w/ a slight wind.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

